# How do I change the brake light



## Skidmark (Sep 20, 2004)

I removed the 1 (only) screw that holds the floor trim to the light housing. My manual says to remove 2 screws and slide the housing sideways to remove it. Mine won't budge and it looks like it's glued in with some heavy duty yellow sealer. What am I missing here, I expected a 10 minute job. Thanks for the help.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Is this the one your talking about? You remove the screws and the tail lamp assy un-snaps the rest of the way.

1: Raise the rear compartment lid. 
2: Remove the two lamp assembly to body attaching screws (1). 
3: Pull the tail lamp assembly (2) sideways and out from the panel (5) so that the locating pegs (4) on the side of the lamp assembly snap free from the retainers. 
4: Remove the sockets (3) by turning counterclockwise and pulling them away from the reflector. 
5: Remove the tail lamp assembly (2) from the vehicle. 
6: Remove the necessary bulbs from the sockets (3), by depressing the bulbs and then rotating counterclockwise. 
7: Pull the necessary bulbs from the sockets (3), if replacing the bulbs.


----------



## Skidmark (Sep 20, 2004)

Boy am I a moron. I was trying to remove the housing body instead of the lens. I went back out and it took all of 10 minutes. Thanks for the help, anybody got a cure for partimers disease.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

:lol:Anytime, I was alittle confused after reading your post. Its pretty easy, my wife changed my stock 04 tails to the '06 tails after I had my wisdom teeth removed. I was too excited to wait.


----------

